# Brother..... update



## Paymaster (Jun 7, 2015)

My brother. who is also the pastor of my Church, was diagnosed with Non Hodgkin's Lymphoma this week. Please keep him in your Prayers.


----------



## hobbs27 (Jun 7, 2015)

Praying for your brother, you, your family, and your church. God Bless.


----------



## lagrangedave (Jun 7, 2015)

Prayers sent....


----------



## Milkman (Jun 7, 2015)

A prayer offered for him.  Gods will be done.


----------



## georgia357 (Jun 7, 2015)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Headshot (Jun 7, 2015)

Prayers added.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 7, 2015)

hobbs27 said:


> Praying for your brother, you, your family, and your church. God Bless.




My Thoughts and Prayers also are being sent and they  echo hobb's comments above.


----------



## speedcop (Jun 8, 2015)

our prayers as well


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 8, 2015)

I'm sorry for this..
Prayers sent sir!


----------



## Paymaster (Jun 12, 2015)

Thanks y'all.


----------



## j_seph (Jun 12, 2015)

Prayers going up


----------



## Paymaster (Jun 16, 2015)

Update: My brother went for his consultation and they told him it was stage three lymphoma. Will have a port inserted Monday and begin chemo that day as well. Two days of treatment every 28 days for six months. Thanks again for your Prayers. He is my brother, my Pastor and my best friend.


----------



## Nugefan (Jun 17, 2015)

I am praying for you and your family ..


----------



## Sargent (Jun 17, 2015)

Sent from here.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 17, 2015)

Thoughts and prayers, David.


----------



## j_seph (Jun 17, 2015)

Prayers going up


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 17, 2015)

Sorry to hear it, David.


----------



## mattech (Jun 17, 2015)

Prayers sent


----------



## Hilsman (Jun 17, 2015)

Prayers sent


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jun 17, 2015)

Prayers sent for your brother.


----------



## burtontrout (Jul 16, 2015)

Pay- Sorry to hear this. 

 This may ease your mind a bit, My Cousin had this cancer and it knocked him down for 2 years, but he battled and defeated it. I pray your brother will do the same.


----------



## K80 (Jul 16, 2015)

Praying for your brother!

I hate cancer!


----------

